# Correct, show-quality Ringneck dove conformation?



## RingsALLAround (Mar 19, 2012)

I've been looking everywhere to find a reliable chart and/or photos of conformationally correct Ringneck doves. I am curious and would like to compare my own doves, and possibly show them. Can anyone help me with this, and maybe give me some amateur showing pointers and advice? Thank you!


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Here's the American Dove Association ringneck dove standard:

http://www.internationaldovesociety.com/RNColorPics/RNStandard.htm

Also, you might look to the ADA for showing information 
http://www.doveline.com/

or to the National Pigeon Association (which is a much larger club from what I can gather)
http://www.npausa.com/


----------



## RingsALLAround (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks!! That's really helpful! For some reason it never occurred to me to visit the ADA website. Duuuuur


----------

